# Porqué motivo escogiste tu "firma" ?



## DATAGENIUS (Dic 29, 2010)

Hola a todos, tal vez quieran comentar en sus ratos libres porqué escogieron usar la "firma" que actualmente se ve. Ya sea la frase que usas o la imagen o lo que sea que pusiste 

Empezaré primero yo: Mi frase cliché la saqué del libro de Michael Jordan "Mi filosofía del triunfo"
(http://www.selector.com.mx/popup_image.php?pID=545&osCsid=a69973a6917b7365abfc8eeca808ceb3)

El libro es muy bueno y fácil de asimilar, me ayudó a re-formular mis metas y plantear objetivos posibles. Sin embargo, la frase clave para no darme por vencido fue precisamente esa:
*No puedo aceptar dejar de intentarlo*

Espero que al ver mis aportes y notes mi firma, en algún sentido piensa que es también mi forma de contribuir a tu autoestima y te pido desde acá *no aceptes el dejar de seguir intentándolo*

Un saludo a todos y pórtense bien


----------



## Dano (Dic 30, 2010)

Pero acaso debo explicar mi firma... Maravillasaudio>Chuck Norris simple la inecuación.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 30, 2010)

Acá andamos muy apegados a la Valve y la Saga de Half Life. Sin duda, un juego que raya en lo excepcional...

La escopeta es una SPAS 12. Italiana de la Franchi.

Saludos!


----------



## seaarg (Dic 30, 2010)

Buenas!

Para poder realizar un proyecto dificil, tuve que hacer decenas de prototipos y pruebas distintas (incluso aun no esta del todo terminado jeje) Entonces un dia vi esta frase de Edison aqui en el foro y me vino como anillo al dedo. Intentar... Aprender... Intentar otra cosa... Aprender mas, etc.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2010)

porque soy el rey su majestad


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 30, 2010)

Por el gato de Schrödinger



> ADVERTENCIA: Algunas teorías mecanocuanticas sugieren que cuando el consumidor no observa este producto directamente, puede dejar de existir o existe solamente en un estado vago e indeterminado.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 30, 2010)

Bueno... mi firma no tiene mayor explicación (o sí? ). Y la imagen es un gato durmiendo dentro de un microondas (aclaro porque a veces no se aprecia bien que es).


----------



## Tavo (Dic 30, 2010)

Mi firma cambia bastantes veces. Es que veo cosas muy graciosas y sin dudas tengo que leerlas y leerlas, porque cada nueva vez que las leo no se me pasa la risa, y me vuelve la carcajada...

Alguna que otra vez he escrito cosas serias, pero no tiene caso mostrarlas acá... 

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 31, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> (aclaro porque a veces no se aprecia bien que es).



Debo confesar que me di un buen tiempo para poder entenderla. 

Y pues, mi firma actual simplemente es una verdad, que aplica sobretodo para mi mismo.


----------



## Uro (Ene 22, 2011)

Mi firma se basa en el hecho que hasta el presente no se ha reportado ningun forista que haya nacido antes de 1952.
Mi avatar coincide con las iniciales de mi nombre de pila (Uriel Ospina) URO, que por cierto tiene varias acepciones Es una tira comica, ..... y es un bisonte europeo ya extinto.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 22, 2011)

arteayudas no estas extinto ,ay una pagina que se llama tecnosaurios por ay se juntan los bisontes ¡¡¡ yo ya tengo un lugar-cito también


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Mi firma se basa en el hecho que hasta el presente no se ha reportado ningun forista que haya nacido antes de 1952.
> Mi avatar coincide con las iniciales de mi nombre de pila (Uriel Ospina) URO, que por cierto tiene varias acepciones Es una tira comica, ..... y es un bisonte europeo ya extinto.


 

 Si todavía orinas de pié . . . . seguí participando  !


----------



## Uro (Ene 23, 2011)

A propósito Dosmetros, tengo un chiste para contar al respecto pero lo dejo para la sección que corresponde. Allá nos leemos.
Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 23, 2011)

que puedo decir?, ....soy un genio

antes tenia el blog de mi taxista pero creo que es de poco interes


----------



## Tavo (Ene 24, 2011)

Yo la cambio a cada rato...  No soy de mantener una firma definitiva, porque la actual suele cansar de leerla entonces la cambio..


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 24, 2011)

Hola.

En mi firma hay dos temas diferentes, el primero es un punto de vista personal, y el segundo es el resulado de mi experiencia en este foro, viendo (leyendo) como algunas personas responden a los temas o mensajes. Es decir, Cuando alguien pregunta, muchos reponden, de manera genérica ( "*haz un Xxxx, o usa un YYY*") o* le dicen que el circuito que ha hecho está mal, pero no le dicen como hacerlo bien*.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Imzas (Ene 27, 2011)

Por que me encanta esa cancion, y me recuerda cosas que no he vivido, y recuerdos de esta vida concretos, como cuando mi padre nos visitaba a mi madre y a mi en la ciudad de Quilpue, Chile, en las calurosas tardes de verano donde abriamos las ventanas y manteniamos la luz apagada, aunque oscureciera, para refrescarnos del asfixiante clima de la "ciudad del sol" (Quilpue). EN esos instantes mi equipo musical era el protagonista y sonaba viejas canciones de los ochenta grabadas de Radio Horizonte, como la que aparece en mi firma.


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Ene 29, 2011)

Hola Jazminia, parece que dejaste de vivir en Quilpué... yo soy de Villa Alemana .

Me pareció interesante tu respuesta, también soy ochentero nato y me estoy creando un espacio en el ytb para plasmar mi vida y mis sentimientos con puros recuerdos musicales de aquellos años.

Saludos y gracias por participar


----------



## Cacho (Ene 30, 2011)

> Si lo quemás, aprendés.
> Si no lo quemás, no aprendés.
> Cacho
> 
> ...



La mía tiene una frase mía (caramba, qué coincidencia ), un homenaje a Ockham en la Navaja de Hanlon y un link para donar comida sin nada más que hacer un click a través de una ONG.

La primera frase la elegí por ser mía (soy autodemagogo), la segunda por ser Ockham el autor de su famosa navaja que debería aplicarse más seguido y el link... ¿Hace falta explicar el porqué?.

Saludos


----------



## Xander (Ene 30, 2011)

Pues mi firma se debe a mi criterio, soy musico y me dedico mucho a ala electronica y siempre mezclo las dos cosas en mis actuaciones....ruidos y volas...=P no mas eso..en el teclado aplico sonidos con osciladores y varios efectos de sonido y luz...y cuando me sitúo en la guitarra electrica me implemento por varios equipos hechos por mi y efectos creados por mi y otros modificados...y todo eso me ayuda mucho sobre todo en la música psicodelica, new age o abstracta...y varios estilos mas (funk, soul...bablabla..etc)  pues la electronica me ha ayudado mucho en la musica asi como la musica en la electronica, estoy muy agradecido de estos dos factores que son parte de mi felicidad...saludos a todos!!


> Cacho
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.porloschicos.com/PorLosCh...?comando=donar


..quiero agregar que me fascina mucho la firma de cacho...con tu permiso la tomaria y la agregaria a mi firma tambien...


----------



## Cacho (Ene 30, 2011)

xndr dijo:


> ...con tu permiso la tomaria y la agregaria a mi firma tambien...


No necesitás mi permiso para eso, es más, agradeceré que incluyas el link.

Saludos


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 3, 2011)

mi firma es una busqueda,  por que un grupo de parientes mios alla por la decada del 70 para ser mas exacto mis tios y mi padre fabricaban equipos de audio para el hogar y no nos quedo ni un equipo. el otro dia por mercado libre compre un juego de bafle s de contruccion por ellos


----------



## Nepper (Abr 10, 2011)

Bueno, mi firma sale de mi eterna lucha contra la "filosofía"... Además, se le suma el hecho de una verdad absoluta... todo es mentira...
Esta frase, si bien es de Johann Wittgenstein, la conocí gracias a la pelícual "Los crímenes de Oxford", que a su vez, es una película basada en una novela de misterio Argentina llamada "Crímenes imperceptibles"

La segunda parte, biene de mi eterna lucha contra la sintaxis de algebra-ascii (intentar escribir una raiz con letras o querer alinear una fracción con guiones bajos)


En realidad, no es que odio la filosofía, pero he llegado a la conclusión que actualmente no se le da el significado que le daban los antiguos griegos. La filosofía de hoy no tiene nada que ver con la original. Muchos (no digo todos) de los filosofos no los considero como tales, ya que preguntar cosas que no podés responder no signifíca que sea filosofía... y el haberle encontrado respuesta, tampoco significa que se acabó la filosofía...


----------

